
Ban on UK state-funded academics using their work to question government policy - Doctor_Fegg
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/17/britains-scientists-must-not-be-gagged
======
a3n
Making sure you never hear when you're wrong. There's a winning strategy.

